# adding light in car for dashcam



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the falcon zero f360 and no real complaints, except that at night and when its dark in my car, its really hard to see the pax. I was thinking of adding some kind of lighting to the interior of my car w/o the pax really noticing.

thoughts?


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

accent lighting strips in the rear that will light the passenger > https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ting,aps,151&crid=2VTAVZUS6S7EA&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

thanks, but will it be obnoxious for the pax?


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I can not answer that, my crystal ball broke last week


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

uh, just asking if the lighting is obnoxious or barely noticeable. Not a hard question to answer.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

You asked for thoughts, not experience with all things lighting, I apologize if you are offended or disappointed.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

all good


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

grabby said:


> I can not answer that, my crystal ball broke last week


You'd think it would have warned you and thus saved itself.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Why not use IR LEDs (like what is used in remotes and the Nintendo Wii sensor bar)? Invisible to the naked eye but can easily be picked up by the dashcam


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks great idea but what do they plug into


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Thanks great idea but what do they plug into


They plug into your 12V adapter (previously know as cigarette lighter). Of course you can hard wire all of this stuff into the car as well, but maybe you're not that car savvy?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

ReyesMX6 said:


> They plug into your 12V adapter (previously know as cigarette lighter). Of course you can hard wire all of this stuff into the car as well, but maybe you're not that car savvy?


Uh whats a car?


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Uh whats a car?


LOL. Sorry, I should have asked if you're mechanically inclined. Honestly, a google search for dash cam IR lights should point you in the right direction. A lot of people have the same issue as you. I did a test drive with the Falcon Zero 360 and returned it for the issue you are talking about. Poor night vision and issues with light adjustment during the day.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

ReyesMX6 said:


> LOL. Sorry, I should have asked if you're mechanically inclined. Honestly, a google search for dash cam IR lights should point you in the right direction. A lot of people have the same issue as you. I did a test drive with the Falcon Zero 360 and returned it for the issue you are talking about. Poor night vision and issues with light adjustment during the day.


All good, thanks bro


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Why not use strip lighting...

I put mine in shortly after I got my SUV...

The pax LOVE IT...

They all think it is a luxury ride...

I used blue floor lighting...

I use an inverter and convert 12v to 110...

And then get christmas rope ligjts...

Hella cheaper than specialty 12v lights...

You can spend more and get specialty 12v...

Good luck!

Rakos


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I bought the ones from the link from above on Amazon for $15


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

where is a good place to put the lights?


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Depends, you’ll need to test it at night with the camera on. Position it so you get the maximum effectiveness from the IR. Usually people install them centered on the dash or windshield, or with 2 units at the corners of the windshield.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have the falcon zero f360 and no real complaints, except that at night and when its dark in my car, its really hard to see the pax. I was thinking of adding some kind of lighting to the interior of my car w/o the pax really noticing.
> 
> thoughts?


Do you have night mode turned on?

I have a F360 and I'm happy with the night vision.

Turn it in, while it's recording and the screen is on press and hold the menu button. You'll see a moon And star top middle on the screen. This means it's in night mode. I just leave it in night mode, it seems to have little if any affect in daytime recording.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Do you have night mode turned on?
> 
> I have a F360 and I'm happy with the night vision.
> 
> ...


Do you have both cameras facing inward?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ReyesMX6 said:


> Do you have both cameras facing inward?


Some times


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Some times


I remember the cameras being 360 degree rotateable, but wouldn't have bothered to point both inward, thinking it defeats the purpose of having both. I'm curious about how well the camera picks up the interior when both are inward facing?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ReyesMX6 said:


> I remember the cameras being 360 degree rotateable, but wouldn't have bothered to point both inward, thinking it defeats the purpose of having both. I'm curious about how well the camera picks up the interior when both are inward facing?


Sometimes at night I turn them inward, one does not cover the inside that well.

Most of the time o have one on the road and one facing in. Once I start picking up at the bars I turn it in and change the angles to get the entire interior. I'm more concerned with protecting myself from riders than proving I didn't run a stop sign or innocence in a traffic accident.

Each camera rotates 180°. I record the entire interior at night. I got the camera to protect me against riders not traffic.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

The camera doesn't really illuminate well enough in night mode


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

will the pax find party lights annoying at night?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> The camera doesn't really illuminate well enough in night mode


Mine is sufficient. Not great but good enough.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Do you have night mode turned on?
> 
> I have a F360 and I'm happy with the night vision.
> 
> ...


weird, my camera lights don't turn purple. How did you do that?>


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> weird, my camera lights don't turn purple. How did you do that?>


It only shows in a picture...


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> weird, my camera lights don't turn purple. How did you do that?>


That's what IR (InfraRed) is, it's a wavelength of light undetectable by the human eye, but it can be picked up by the CCD image sensor in the dashcam

This is why when you use your TV remote control, you don't see any light, face the front of your remote in the camera of your smartphone with the camera app open and press a button on the remote, you will see a flashing purple light that you can't see with just your naked eye

That is why I was suggesting it earlier


Mikedamirault said:


> Why not use IR LEDs (like what is used in remotes and the Nintendo Wii sensor bar)? Invisible to the naked eye but can easily be picked up by the dashcam


put a couple IR LEDs in some inconspicuous places and pax won't even notice they are being lit up for the dashcam


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Used my lights for the 1st time tonight. They really don't light up the pax like I had hoped, but right off the bat, my 1st pax said, "I like the lights" and I got a tip!


----------



## TeckyAdventurer (Nov 23, 2017)

This is a little on the high side but I got one for $149 on sale. 

Vantrue N2 Pro Dual Dash Cam Dual 1920x1080P Front and Rear Dash Cam (2.5K Single Front Recording) 1.5" 310° Car Dashboard Camera w/Infrared Night Vision, Sony Sensor, Parking Mode, Motion Detection.

Search for it on Amazon.


----------

